# Go Marks



## marsha12151 (Jun 13, 2011)

Running the Thunderbread 2.3 (but it does not really matter to the question) and loving it.

I get the GO Marks icon in my status bar. It wants me to sync bookmarks with Google, I don't want to do that. I have canceled it but it reappears.

I cannot delete it, I cannot make it disappear through hidden apps in launcher pro. I want it gone!!

Help!

Thanks.


----------



## dnakaman (Jul 11, 2011)

Should be able to go into the sys folder and delete the app (at least that is what I did). You may need to make sure whatever app your using is root enabled and also that the folder is R/W.

Hope that helps.


----------



## marsha12151 (Jun 13, 2011)

That did it! Thanks. My mind just went off rail for a while as I had done that for another app.


----------

